# Well, Well, Well........Looks Like The Democrats " Monkey " S*#t Show is Over....



## nononono (Oct 11, 2019)

*A. There is no official Impeachment....!
B. The Main witness just BAILED on testimony in person....!
C. Deutsche Bank just told the Democrats to basically " Pound Sand "....No returns..
Oh....and the Subpoena's there just letters...But the MSM keeps using the LYING term
 " Subpoena " in an attempt to portray a LIE as a truth.

Now about these two " Characters " Rudy Giuliani supposedly enlisted to to help dig up dirt on Joe Biden......
More " Monkey Shit Show ".........


They're Russian.....
Russians Bad....
Orange Man Bad....
Truth Bad....

LIES GOOD....Just ask any Democrat.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

